

Ask HN: PHP library/script for site analytics - threebutton

I have a web app that allows members to create custom pages/profiles (think Facebook). I would like each member to be able to see their own analytics. Do you know of a php script or library for storing, and then nicely displaying visitor stats/analytics?
======
bobds
<http://www.openwebanalytics.com/>

<http://piwik.org/>

You will definitely need to do some customization with these. Also whatever
you use, consider that most analytics GUIs are written under the assumption
that very few people will have access to them. This will affect both security
and performance. Your best bet is using one of the above for the backend and
making an optimized stats viewing interface for your users.

~~~
threebutton
Great! I found piwik.org but not the other. I'll look into it. God point about
performance. I'll keep that in mind and use caching or something. Thanks!

